# WANTED: Victorinox INOX



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

View Advert


*WANTED: Victorinox INOX*

Hello!

I'm looking to add a Victorinox Inox to my collection as a grab and go. If you've got a used one for sale I'd been keen to buy it or trade an SKX007J towards it.

Looking for the stainless steel bracelet but may consider others. Blue or black varient 

Thanks




*Advertiser*

Stuart2103



*Date*

17/04/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£200.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

